

Ask HN: Free or cheap Flight Data? - tocomment

I was thinking of making a little web tool where you enter your flight number, and the email address or phone numbers of people you want to be notified if your flight is late.<p>Do you know if there's a free or cheap data source to get flight information like estimated arrival time (in close to real time)?
======
pmikal
Free and cheap, I don't know... but I would build it using Flightaware.

<http://flightaware.com/>

~~~
pmikal
Pricing, fyi:

<http://flightaware.com/commercial/flightxml/>

~~~
tocomment
Thanks, that sounds the most promising.

------
evilneanderthal
I know for Philly =] <http://www.phl.org/cgi-bin/fidsarrival.pl>

------
run4yourlives
Most airlines will do this for you. Check the website in question for details.

------
tocomment
well the idea is that the tool would be checking the updated flight status
every few minutes while you're on the plane. so I need a data feed, not just
the ability to look it up once.

------
joezydeco
How about just googling it?

"ua 941"

